# itouch switching from wireless headset to itouch



## whizkidcat (Feb 25, 2012)

When I use my Skull Candy earbud headphones and later use my wireless headsets my itouch automatically switches back and forth to ipod touch. It does not stay connected to my Samsung SBH500 or my Motorola S10-HD Bluetooth Stereo Headphones. How do I stop that from happening?


----------

